# algea control



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anyone know for certain from experience that Flourish Excel kill some type of algea or at least have some control over them. The stuff is expensive,
I want to be certain before I buy.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Flourish Excel will work in controlling some algae, yes. Spot treating does tend to work better.

Of course, if you do not address the issue that is causing the algae, you will never be able to get rid of it.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

yes it does! overdosing it burns the algae and makes them turn white/reddish. 
careful if you have shrimps in there though, excel apparently affects their reproduction and fertility.

darkblade also has a point that over the long-run, fixing the source would be preferable as excel is quite expensive


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

If the cost of Excel is deterring you , goggle "*algae treatment with hydrogen peroxide*"
works for most algae, but as mentioned it`s only treating the symptom & not the cause.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html
Regards


----------

